
This Bud’s for You: Marijuana grow rooms and commercial grow operations - collinmanderson
https://buildingscience.com/documents/building-science-insights/bud%E2%80%99s-you%E2%80%A6
======
collinmanderson
I don't care much for his writing style, but I find it fascinating how Joseph
Lstiburek can design a building to handle a certain set of constraints.

> Take an existing warehouse and construct a building within a building using
> typical commercially available cold room and refrigeration room panels.
> Pressurize the interstitial space. The pressurization would be done with
> highly filtered air that is preconditioned. Think direct outdoor air supply
> (DOAS) supplying filtered dry outside air into the cavity space between the
> inner and outer buildings. The cavity airspace would exfiltrate through the
> outer building and infiltrate through the inner building. Solves the winter
> time exfiltration problem of moist air a typical building would experience.
> Solves the infiltration of mold spores and male pollen into the inner
> building – the “grow space” as the infiltrating air would be filtered…all of
> the infiltrating air would be filtered.

